# UKC - Bel Air, Maryland Weight Pull & Conformation Show



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey Again

I will also be attending this event having some of my dogs doing Weight Pull. 
Hope some of you will be attending

Deb

MARYLAND
OLD LINE STATE UNITED DOG CLUB
BELAIR (I & O) JS CONF WPULL

May 17; S1 
Matthew Proctor JS SIGHT TERR (except TFT); 
Austina Heinz GUARD SCENT COMP; 
James Heinz SCENT NORTH (except AE); 
Anita Pennell GUN HERD (except BSD); 
Melissa Kehler WPULL Wheels-A 
Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am Pull 9:30 am

May 17; S2 
James Heinz JS SIGHT TERR (except TFT); 
Anita Pennell GUARD COMP; 
Matthew Proctor SCENT NORTH (except AE); 
Austina Heinz GUN HERD (except BSD) 
Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am

May 18; S1 
Anita Pennell JS SIGHT TERR (except TFT); 
James Heinz GUARD COMP; 
Austina Heinz SCENT NORTH (except AE); 
Matthew Proctor GUN HERD (except BSD); 
Melissa Kehler WPULL Wheels-B 
Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am Pull 9:30 am

May 18; S2 
Austina Heinz JS SIGHT TERR (except TFT); 
Matthew Proctor GUARD COMP; 
Anita Pennell SCENT NORTH (except AE); 
James Heinz GUN HERD (except BSD) 
Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am

DOS $25, $22 2nd entry same dog/same day; JS $10; PE $20, $18 2nd entry same dog/same day received by May 10, 2008

Heavenly Waters Equestrian Center, 608 N Tollgate Road (410) 557-8349; From I-95 north or south exit 77 B (Bel air) off ramp onto Rt. 24 go approx. 8 miles through several traffic lights. Between the Harford Mall and the Best Buy make a left turn onto Boulton Street (light) Follow Boulton St. to the end. Turn right onto Tollgate Rd. Go approx. 1 mile and the Equestrian Center will be on your left. www.geocities.com/olscunited

Chairperson: Dawn Rexrode (717) 382-4115 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Gina Plott, 3311 Ascot Lane, Fallston MD 21047


----------



## ginifg (Jun 2, 2008)

*good,support*

and even add your own itThis is were you are free to share your comments. This page is more of an common area for comments. All we ask is that you keep it clean. go this wow gold site for good service Accounting and Tax Marketing Help Forum.














massage in shanghai-professional oil massage and sensualshanghai massage- the best massage in shanghaimassage shanghai-massage is a 24-hours out call massagemassage in beijing-professional oil massage and sensual


----------

